# Leg Band registrations?



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Hope the breeding section is a good place to put this thread. One of my birds, Martha, has a purple leg band with WA (my state) on it, and I just adopted another bird today, also a pearl whiteface, and she's also got a purple leg band on , from WA and the numbers are only one apart. 

I know little to nothing about leg bands, and was hoping there was some sort of registry or someting cool like that. I'm looking for any information.

Martha: TGF WA 1-112
Tally: TGF WA 1-111

Of course the WA part is smaller and it's vertical, not horizontal.


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

I dont know a great deal about the leg bands, but if there bands are only 1 number apart there is a very high chance they are related most likely from the same clutch ie brother/sister, if you was planning a breeding program for them i would suggest you find them different partners just in case, i hope this helps x


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Is there a bird club around that you can call and ask? Registered breeders here get a band with their initials first, a ID number next, and then horizontally across the band is the year of birth.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

No, I wasn't planning to breed these two together. I do believe that they're both Female anyway. I know for sure Tally (the new one) is, as she apparently laid some eggs about a month ago.

Most of the lettering is horizontal, and the WA is printed the other way. Not on top of itself

W
A

But actually WA, but turned the other way.

I'm unaware of bird clubs in my area, but I am aware of a shelter, Mollywood, that takes in birds- perhaps they would have a lead? I guess I'll try to email them!

http://www.mollywood.org/


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That could be a start. They might know of a club you can contact.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> Hope the breeding section is a good place to put this thread. One of my birds, Martha, has a purple leg band with WA (my state) on it, and I just adopted another bird today, also a pearl whiteface, and she's also got a purple leg band on , from WA and the numbers are only one apart.
> 
> I know little to nothing about leg bands, and was hoping there was some sort of registry or someting cool like that. I'm looking for any information.
> 
> ...



from the looks of it the birds are from the same exact breeder 

TGF = Breeder intials, the WA is the state, the numbers are the breeders ID numbers (most use a year and a consecutive number like say for instance (i'll use mine as a example: IN (indiana) K & M (my breeding intials) 08 (Year bird was born) 24 (24th baby born to me in 08)

for this year all my budgie bands are purple, my tiel bands are black with the same info.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

there is a yahoo leg band group that does the research if you like i,ll go find it for you


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here is the link to the groupbut you have to have all the right info ie colour of band open or closed band the exact code flat or round band

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/LegBandNumbers/?yguid=315626277


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks! I'm apparently "waiting for approval" to join the group! So, something interesting....

The gal I got Tally from emailed me back, said Tally was purchased about 6 years or so ago from a small shop in Blaine, Jeepers something or other. Well, That would be Jeepers Creepers, who is the largest bird store in the area. Not really even a bird store, as it's actually very small selling stuff, but mostly abandoned birds go there and they sell just to keep the birds cared for basically.

So I packed up both girls and took them over. Unfortunately, the Current Jeepers Creepers (who is known for moving all over the county) changed ownership 4 years ago, so while in Blaine, it was another owner. I guess when those people moved out of state they didn't leave much for records, but this gal will talk to the main gal and see what they can find.

So I was under the impression that a "full" band has no gap in it at all...? It's got like a seam, but no gap....?? Right? And an "open" band would be just the two ends pushed together?

This gal told me that an "open" band actually overlaps. She said my girls have a full band that's been cut. Of course I know nothing about bands on birds, but I find this funny because even Peaches the Lovebird has a band, and his looks like the one on my girls (except different numbers and it's silver) but the two ends just meet up.

I really should try and get pictures of the bands (and the birds)


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if you get a pic of the band where they meet we can best tell you if they are open or not i was able to track down one of my tiels all the way to mocton ohio through the leg band group


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would think a closed band would be smooth all around.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok both cinny and sweet sue is smooth all around no break at all


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll work on a picture, of course they're all sleeping right now. I was searching for pics online, and this is what I found. The bands on my girls look quite a lot like this, but of course not goose size, and purple.

http://www.birdday.org/products/legbands.jpg


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok those are open bands


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok, I got pictures of my bands, and I"ll upload them after dinner (making stir fry!) I figured I should chose something that the birds can eat some of it too... since they got pretty mad while I was trying to one handedly hold them down to get leg shots!

Anyway- Allen- this yahoo group is really good? I checked my email and had 25 messages from them, and in the past 20 minutes that I've been online I've recieved another 10 or so. Its irritating as it's all sutff I've NOT subscribed to. It's like thread conversateions or IM or something through email. It's spamming my in box. If you really reccomend them, I'll stay around long enough to try and figure stuff out, but otherwise I think I'll mark them all as spam, as they're overtaking my in box!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if you go to the options then you can change the mail option to daily digest or web


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

those bands are called open bands. or Split bands.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

So I posted an add on Craigs List, looking for information on local breeders and/or leg banding.

I got one gal named Sue who replied, who actually knows some stuff! She was telling me how to read it, which I did understand, and how hers read, so I wrote back telling her what my birds bands said, and that Tally (the new adoptee) originally came from Jeepers Creepers about 6 years ago. She's found the breeder, and is waiting for an email back from them!! TGF, Tom, Gale Foster.

Ok, pictures

Tally is the light one, Martha is the dark one.




































Some of those band hosts were Tally, and some were Martha. I just don't remember who was who. Tally was in the towel though- she got really upset about it, but came back for a little rub a few minutes later of course.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Talley is a white face cinnamon pearl, Martha is a White face Pearl 
I can't make out the bands, but what are the years on them? If the year on them put them at over a year they're defintaly female - Most of the time males lose the pearl markings (some keep a small amount)


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

One band is: TGF WA 1-111 and the other is TGF WA 1-112

No years. For sure Tally is a female, as I was told he laid eggs a couple months ago


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i hate bands with out years  but your birds were born in Washington  

if they're over a year old both are female


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

what i hate worse is vets removing the bands


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Could the 1 in front of the dash be the year? '01 would put them at 7 years old and you said one was sold 6 years ago. May be that's the year.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

It could be Sweetrsue. Hadn't thought of that, though Sally told me that they got Tally not too long after weaning.

I'm still waiting on a reply back from this gal who knows the breeder. Monroe is about an hour or so away from me. Well, closer to 2 hours south I guess.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You're quite a bit further north than I am. I would say I'm a half hour south of Seattle but the traffic is never that good. With your birds #'s being sequential I would think they may well be from the same clutch. I've got one hen like your Cinnamon Whiteface Pearl (Harriet). I'm hoping my Whiteface Pearl male (Auzzie) will take a fancy to her. Good Luck with your search


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

allen said:


> what i hate worse is vets removing the bands


this is so true, a member of T.B just had this problem took her bird in to an avian vet because it's been ill, the vet or the nurse removed the band, and charged her for it -she didn't realize it until she got down the road a bit but called them, they're mailing her her birds band, and cut the bill in half and she doesn't have to pay the 10 removal fee 

they tried to tell her there is absolutely no important information on a leg band - it wasn't just a plastic color (family band) it had the date the bird was born, where it was born and the breeders info 

I swear any more doctors of any kind (human or animal) get their degree out of a cracker jack box !


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Lots of people don't like to have their birds wearing a leg band because they can get caught on things (much like collars on dogs can). Also some breeders fit them incorrectly causing discomfort to the bird. There are legit reasons to remove leg bands.


----------

